# Dynamark noma



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a dynamark noma model B3812050 lawn tractor my question is how does part# 301718ma cable lift attached to the front of deck and how does it attached to rear of deck this is a briggs part# .Also the mower cut is a 38 inch with a briggs 12 hp model 281707 .


----------

